# Greenwood, SC results



## Finney (Jul 11, 2009)

Grand Champion: Chatham Artillery BBQ
Reserve Champion: Checkered Pig

Overall:
1 Chatham Artillery BBQ
2 Checkered Pig
3 Wicked Que
4 Crow Creek BBQ
5 Lotta Bull BBQ
6 Butt Whoop
7 Tarheel Smokers
8 Smoky Mountain Smokers
9 Smoke This
10 Bare Bonz BBQ
11 Munchee's Smokehouse
12 Crawdad Creek BBQ
13 Learn2Q.com
14 Jack's Old South
15 Bethel Smokers
16 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
17 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
18 Team Bobby Q
19 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
20 Big Mo from Aho
21 Mtn View Smokers
22 Bub-Ba-Q
23 Swamp Sauce Smokers
24 Adam's Rib
25 Sue E. Pigg
26 Black Jack Barbecue
27 Pickin' Porkers
28 Triple J BBQ
29 B. S. Pitmeisters
30 Divine Smoke
31 Two Old Men and a Grill
32 The Grilling Stones
33 Q-WE-DO
34 Carolina BBQ Co
35 Brittons BBQ
36 Keifer's BBQ
37 Bite Me BBQ
38 Red White & Que BBQ Team
39 Smokin & Lovett
40 Chef Herb
41 Merry Oaks
42 Catchafire for Q
43 Just for Kicks
44 PO Boys BBQ
45 80 Proof Pit Crew
46 Pappa Smoke
47 Ultimate Tailgaters
48 On the Spot BBQ
49 Kick Back Cove
50 Pigture Perfect BBQ
51 Beer Beans & Bar-B-Crew
52 250 Degrees
53 Nard's Backyard BBQ
54 Big J" and the Butts"
55 Papa Eddie & the Boys
56 Bar T Ranch Grill Team
57 CD's BBQ
58 Top Dogz



Chicken:
1 Crow Creek BBQ
2 80 Proof Pit Crew
3 Wicked Que
4 Smoke This
5 Munchee's Smokehouse
6 B. S. Pitmeisters
7 Lotta Bull BBQ
8 Butt Whoop
9 Smokin & Lovett
10 Carolina BBQ Co
11 Checkered Pig
12 Mtn View Smokers
13 Team Bobby Q
14 Chatham Artillery BBQ
15 Q-WE-DO
16 Crawdad Creek BBQ
17 Keifer's BBQ
18 Catchafire for Q
19 Nard's Backyard BBQ
20 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
21 Two Old Men and a Grill
22 Red White & Que BBQ Team
23 Bare Bonz BBQ
24 Pickin' Porkers
25 Chef Herb
26 Big Mo from Aho
27 Bub-Ba-Q
28 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
29 Divine Smoke
30 Tarheel Smokers
31 Black Jack Barbecue
32 Adam's Rib
33 Bite Me BBQ
34 Ultimate Tailgaters
35 Learn2Q.com
36 PO Boys BBQ
37 Bethel Smokers
38 Jack's Old South
39 On the Spot BBQ
40 250 Degrees
41 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
42 Pappa Smoke
43 Sue E. Pigg
44 Merry Oaks
45 Pigture Perfect BBQ
46 Papa Eddie & the Boys
47 Brittons BBQ
48 Kick Back Cove
49 Just for Kicks
50 Smoky Mountain Smokers
51 The Grilling Stones
52 Triple J BBQ
53 Top Dogz
54 Swamp Sauce Smokers
55 Big J" and the Butts"
56 Bar T Ranch Grill Team
57 CD's BBQ
58 Beer Beans & Bar-B-Crew


 Ribs:
1 Checkered Pig
2 Bare Bonz BBQ
3 Smoky Mountain Smokers
4 Team Bobby Q
5 Crow Creek BBQ
6 Chatham Artillery BBQ
7 Swamp Sauce Smokers
8 Butt Whoop
9 Smoke This
10 Lotta Bull BBQ
11 Catchafire for Q
12 Munchee's Smokehouse
13 Carolina BBQ Co
14 Smokin & Lovett
15 Learn2Q.com
16 Adam's Rib
17 Bethel Smokers
18 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
19 Sue E. Pigg
20 B. S. Pitmeisters
21 Tarheel Smokers
22 Two Old Men and a Grill
23 Big Mo from Aho
24 Wicked Que
25 Keifer's BBQ
26 Mtn View Smokers
27 Crawdad Creek BBQ
28 The Grilling Stones
29 Just for Kicks
30 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
31 Bite Me BBQ
32 Jack's Old South
33 Brittons BBQ
34 Black Jack Barbecue
35 Triple J BBQ
36 Merry Oaks
37 Divine Smoke
38 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
39 Bub-Ba-Q
40 Kick Back Cove
41 80 Proof Pit Crew
42 Ultimate Tailgaters
43 PO Boys BBQ
44 Beer Beans & Bar-B-Crew
45 Pickin' Porkers
46 250 Degrees
47 Q-WE-DO
48 Nard's Backyard BBQ
49 On the Spot BBQ
50 Chef Herb
51 Pappa Smoke
52 CD's BBQ
53 Pigture Perfect BBQ
54 Red White & Que BBQ Team
55 Papa Eddie & the Boys
56 Big J" and the Butts"
57 Top Dogz
58 Bar T Ranch Grill Team



Pork:
1 Tarheel Smokers
2 Divine Smoke
3 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
4 Wicked Que
5 Smoky Mountain Smokers
6 Black Jack Barbecue
7 Chatham Artillery BBQ
8 Checkered Pig
9 Triple J BBQ
10 Jack's Old South
11 Q-WE-DO
12 Crawdad Creek BBQ
13 Sue E. Pigg
14 Pickin' Porkers
15 Munchee's Smokehouse
16 Lotta Bull BBQ
17 Learn2Q.com
18 Brittons BBQ
19 Chef Herb
20 Bethel Smokers
21 Crow Creek BBQ
22 Just for Kicks
23 Keifer's BBQ
24 Team Bobby Q
25 Butt Whoop
26 Bub-Ba-Q
27 Swamp Sauce Smokers
28 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
29 Beer Beans & Bar-B-Crew
30 Merry Oaks
31 Papa Eddie & the Boys
32 Red White & Que BBQ Team
33 Mtn View Smokers
34 Carolina BBQ Co
35 PO Boys BBQ
36 B. S. Pitmeisters
37 Two Old Men and a Grill
38 Smoke This
39 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
40 Big Mo from Aho
41 The Grilling Stones
42 Pappa Smoke
43 80 Proof Pit Crew
44 Big J" and the Butts"
45 Pigture Perfect BBQ
46 On the Spot BBQ
47 Adam's Rib
48 Bar T Ranch Grill Team
49 Bare Bonz BBQ
50 Top Dogz
51 Bite Me BBQ
52 Kick Back Cove
53 CD's BBQ
54 Ultimate Tailgaters
55 Smokin & Lovett
56 Catchafire for Q
57 Nard's Backyard BBQ
58 250 Degrees


 Brisket:
1 Bare Bonz BBQ
2 Chatham Artillery BBQ
3 Jack's Old South
4 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
5 Wicked Que
6 Bub-Ba-Q
7 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
8 Adam's Rib
9 Big Mo from Aho
10 Bethel Smokers
11 Crow Creek BBQ
12 The Grilling Stones
13 Checkered Pig
14 Tarheel Smokers
15 Lotta Bull BBQ
16 Butt Whoop
17 Swamp Sauce Smokers
18 Smoky Mountain Smokers
19 Smoke This
20 Triple J BBQ
21 Bite Me BBQ
22 Pappa Smoke
23 Learn2Q.com
24 Red White & Que BBQ Team
25 Pickin' Porkers
26 Crawdad Creek BBQ
27 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
28 Mtn View Smokers
29 250 Degrees
30 Brittons BBQ
31 Ultimate Tailgaters
32 Merry Oaks
33 Sue E. Pigg
34 Catchafire for Q
35 PO Boys BBQ
36 Chef Herb
37 Two Old Men and a Grill
38 Black Jack Barbecue
39 Q-WE-DO
40 Beer Beans & Bar-B-Crew
41 Pigture Perfect BBQ
42 Munchee's Smokehouse
43 Big J" and the Butts"
44 On the Spot BBQ
45 B. S. Pitmeisters
46 Divine Smoke
47 Kick Back Cove
48 Smokin & Lovett
49 Team Bobby Q
50 Bar T Ranch Grill Team
51 Nard's Backyard BBQ
52 Just for Kicks
53 80 Proof Pit Crew
54 Keifer's BBQ
55 Carolina BBQ Co
56 CD's BBQ
57 Top Dogz
58 Papa Eddie & the Boys


----------



## jcbarrin (Jul 12, 2009)

*Greenwood Photos Now Online*

Link:

http://photos.festivalofdiscovery.com/Home.html

Thanks to all the teams, judges, KCBS and the list goes on.  The City of Greenwood, South Carolina LOVES BBQ!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 12, 2009)

that is one heck of a comp!  Congrats to all!


----------

